# Bio-Type Tank



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm interested in setting up a tank of strictly Madagascarian (I hope I said that right) species.

I have a 4" Polleni being contained in a 45 gallon tank right now but I want to add some more to his tank or just get a bigger one to set-up for just a few more Madagascar fish.

The info out there is very limited on other type of fish of Madagascar. Does anybody out there have any suggestions on what other fish are available from that region? :-?

Thanx in advance!


----------

